# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Ai muốn show hàng thì vào đây...

## Nam CNC

Vì những thứ này mà em buôn lơi buôn bán , cũng khỏe , vui chơi vài giờ kiếm vài xị nhậu lai rai.... cuối năm dư ra 4 cái bánh xe................đạp.


























        Em cũng tự hào cái trò mèo này của em lắm , em chẳng thấy bác nào khoe thôi thì tự nhận mình chẳng có đối thủ cái món này ... khách hàng em nằm trãi dài khắp nước mà mạnh nhất là miền bắc luôn mới ác , không biết anh em ngoài đó làm sao chứ bỏ trống luôn làm khách tự tìm đến em quá trời. Còn Đà Nẵng nữa nè , nhiều khách ngoài ấy chê chẳng chổ nào làm đạt nên cũng gửi gấm cho em ( không biết tìm tới bác Thắng hay bác Hải chưa ta ???)

        Em không cạnh tranh máy khỏe ,máy mạnh , em chỉ cạnh tranh độ nhỏ và độ sắc nét của nó, đó là chiến thuật đi dao phối hợp dao , cách mài dao , máy mini nhưng ai cũng phải ngoái nhìn hehehe ... Đọc xong đừng nói em ngông cuồng , em mở chủ đề để kích thích anh em khoe chung , từ đó sẽ trao đổi bằng cách nào ta đã làm được điều đó.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, anlongan, biết tuốt, CKD, cnclaivung, conga, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, hung1706, Luyến, minhtriet, nhatson, ppgas, taih2, Tĩnh Nguyễn, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mai mốt mang mớ dao Vbit qua cho cao thủ mài xuống 0.1 khắc gỗ chơi  :Smile: ))). Thứ lỗi em chém gió khai trương phát đầu nhé kaka

----------


## biết tuốt

cho cái cờ níp coi bác nam , nếu không sợ lộ hàng , em gét nhất là khoe nửa kín nửa hở  hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

--- Này thì show hàng với anh Nam  :Smile: )
--- Độ cặp gác chân xe ba gác cho người bạn ^^

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, biết tuốt, Ga con, Gamo, minhtriet, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ xin bác Biết tuốt thứ lỗi , điện thoại em siêu cùi bắp , chỉ nghe gọi nhắn tin được nên cờ nhíp là bó chim với em.

Cách đi dao của em là như vầy:

Bước 1 , dùng dao ngón 2 li 4 me hợp kim , phay tạo bề mặt phẳng ( F 1260 ,  over 1mm, down 0.5 )
bước 2 dao ngón 2 li 4 me làm phần thô phay hạ bậc xuống 2.5mm, với chức năng engraving ( F 1260mm/min, over 1mm, step down 0.5 )
bước 3 tạo nét chữ với dao V bit 56 độ , em dùng chức năng engraving kèm theo điều kiện do cornor sharpening và profile only ( F600 , step down 0.5 )
bước 3 cắt đứt với dao 3mm 2me... giữ lại mẫu cắt bằng Pridge ( F1200, step down 0.5 )


Những cái này nó còn nguy hiểm hơ cờ nhíp , vì những bí quyết này mà những tiệm làm con dấu phải gọi em là sư phụ ( hiệu quả thời gian nhanh gấp 3 lần ) , em phải từ chối làm máy vì phải dấu công nghệ này heheheh mà em bây giờ publish cho các bác tham khảo luôn.

Nhưng vẫn còn 1 số bí quyết khác mà phải tốn rất nhiều công sức thời gian em mới đưa ra các bài học cho chính em , như set dao như thế nào , mài dao như thế nào và máy móc phải như thế nào nữa và thực tế em đã chạy ra được 1 chi tiết là 3 cái râu mèo trong 1mm2... tiếc là con dấu giao cho khách rồi chưa chụp hình lại.

Máy móc của em là con máy em đã lắp ráp publish cho mọi người xem đó , em đã nâng cấp con spindle ATC precise germany 40000rpm , nên công lực đã lên 1 tầng rồi.

----------

ABCNC, Ga con, Gamo, hungdn, Khoa C3, lyakhuong, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Hoàng Râu cho mọi người biết bằng cách nào chạy ra sản phẩm đi.... em thấy phải 2 môn phối hợp là phay và tiện mới xong à.... nghe đồn phải dùng tới con máy công nghiệp của japan thì phải .



À còn chi tiết cái khoen là em chạy 2 mặt trên dưới có vát góc và khắc chữ đầy đủ với tuyệt chiêu 1 cái eto là đủ , chưa cần dùng đến trục xoay A.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## cnclaivung

bác Nam đúng là cao thủ đất Sài Gòn, em phục sát đất, hồi trước có đi làm cho công ty gỗ, cũng thấy thứ này nhưng về còn phải đấu điện cho nó sinh nhiệt để ấn xuống cháy gỗ ra logo công ty, em vote cho bác 1 phiếu về chất lượng qua hình ảnh,bác làm cho em một cái được không, em có việc cần, nếu được em gữi mẫu hìh

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em chỉ chạy máy thôi , bác muốn làm con dấu thì cũng căng lắm à... dấu tròn à? ở tù liền, nếu dấu logo của riêng bác thì em nhận làm , cứ liên lạc với 098099086 gặp vợ em để biết thêm thủ tục đặt hàng hehehe... Mà cũng lạ, cha nào trên đây chẳng có máy móc , sao không tự làm đi.

----------


## jimmyli

Đại ca thời gian chạy 1 cái thế này có lâu không hã anh, thường thì con dấu mà tối đa bao nhiêu mm vậy, nếu nhanh mà ngày 1 2 cái thì có tiền nhậu dài dài rồi hehe

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em chạy con máy Fanuc 6M cùi mía, vài chi tiết là tiện rồi anh, cái này thì em cũng lật mặt để phay thôi chứ ko có gì đặc biệt.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

em cũng có mấy món nhìn vui vui mà cũng ko dám khoe vì trình còn còi quá  :Big Grin:  để hôm nào rảnh lôi máy chộp mấy tấm khoe sau

----------


## Nam CNC

con dấu đó sâu 2.5mm, nói 1 con chạy bao lâu cũng hơi khó , trung bình con be bé 15 phút cho cả 3 dao hoàn chỉnh , 1 ngày hên xui tuỳ cảm hứng muốn chạy hay không thôi , thường thì buồn buồn 2 con , vui thì mười mấy con , chạy từ 6h đến 10h là xong hết 1 đống đó .... nhậu gì , đủ để thanh toán toàn chi phí trong nhà đó cha.

----------


## anhcos

@NamCNC: Mấy cái con dấu nhỏ xíu kia làm trông cũng chua đó nhỉ. Mà quan trọng nhất là con dao. Hôm nào phải ghé qua học hỏi vụ mài dao của cao thủ mới được.

@Hoàng: sao sản phẩm khá với thiết kế một chút vậy, nhưng mà kệ, cho anh xin cái bản vẽ vào mail với nhé.

----------


## ít nói

Này thì khoe .

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy thì không phải chỉ có dao đâu bác, máy + spindle cũng quan trọng lém.

Cơ bản là chua với các máy thông thường, máy em toàn ~400-800mm, cần chạy nhanh nên độ phân giải không cao (vít me 10mm, 400-500 xung/mm) nên chạy mấy cái này không ngon. Lúc trước có con 250x150x150 nhẹ tầm 55kg chạy mấy cái này cũng tạm ngon (Terminatex đem gán mất rồi  :Wink: ).
Hội chạy con dấu ngoài chợ kém là phải rồi ạ (họ toàn chạy hạ bậc cho bằng, chạy dạng raster nên vừa lâu vừa mau mòn dao), độ sắc nét cũng kém hơn.

Vài cái hình lúc em còn đi tán gái (khoảng 2009-2010 gì đó). Lúc này cứ ham chạy cho nhanh thôi  :Wink: 






Thanks.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, biết tuốt, duonghoang, Gamo, Luyến, minhtriet, tinhbkmech

----------


## Nam CNC

drive bác Gà Con tự làm đúng không ??? nhìn cái nền thì biết drive xử lí vị trí chưa chuẩn rồi.... thời kì đầu tiên drive bác Nhat Son cũng bị thế nên lúc ấy em không ủng hộ được , em cứ toàn chém gecko drive thôi.


À , máy em dùng drive anpha step , bước ren 5mm, để chế độ 1000 xung nên chỉ có 200 xung cho 1mmm, cũng may vexta nó làm chuẩn quá nên chưa thấy gì nghiêm trọng , nhưng chạy 3 D mà có nhấc dao lên không liền 1 mạch thì vẫn thấy có vết xướt nhỏ tầm 0.005mm ( em đoán thế ) nhìn trên cái nền thấy liền à dù tay sờ qua không cảm nhận được( có thể do mòn dao chăng? )


Đa số anh em mua máy TQ về chơi mấy con dấu đồng này thì công nghệ chuyển giao cho khách hàng là quá cùi bắp , chắc có lẻ là không biết 1 phần hay cũng có thể mấy cha kĩ thuật dấu nhẹm đi cách đi dao phối hợp nên chỉ chuyển giao cách chạy 1 con cho tất cả >>> không hiệu quả gia công và không hiệu quả thời gian , cùng với 1 phần mấy cha rất tiếc tiền mua dao nên tự mài dao không à , mà em chưa thấy ai có cách mài dao nghiêm chỉnh bài bản nên cuối cùng nhìn con dấu chạy ra thấy ớn.




Nào anh em cố lên show hàng tiếp nè , với lại nhớ chia sẽ cách đi dao với .... chỉ có mỗi mình em.... tại em dại chăng ?

----------


## Ga con

> drive bác Gà Con tự làm đúng không ??? nhìn cái nền thì biết drive xử lí vị trí chưa chuẩn rồi.... thời kì đầu tiên drive bác Nhat Son cũng bị thế nên lúc ấy em không ủng hộ được , em cứ toàn chém gecko drive thôi.
> 
> À , máy em dùng drive anpha step , bước ren 5mm, để chế độ 1000 xung nên chỉ có 200 xung cho 1mmm, cũng may vexta nó làm chuẩn quá nên chưa thấy gì nghiêm trọng , nhưng chạy 3 D mà có nhấc dao lên không liền 1 mạch thì vẫn thấy có vết xướt nhỏ tầm 0.005mm ( em đoán thế ) nhìn trên cái nền thấy liền à dù tay sờ qua không cảm nhận được( có thể do mòn dao chăng? )
> 
> Đa số anh em mua máy TQ về chơi mấy con dấu đồng này thì công nghệ chuyển giao cho khách hàng là quá cùi bắp , chắc có lẻ là không biết 1 phần hay cũng có thể mấy cha kĩ thuật dấu nhẹm đi cách đi dao phối hợp nên chỉ chuyển giao cách chạy 1 con cho tất cả >>> không hiệu quả gia công và không hiệu quả thời gian , cùng với 1 phần mấy cha rất tiếc tiền mua dao nên tự mài dao không à , mà em chưa thấy ai có cách mài dao nghiêm chỉnh bài bản nên cuối cùng nhìn con dấu chạy ra thấy ớn.
> 
> Nào anh em cố lên show hàng tiếp nè , với lại nhớ chia sẽ cách đi dao với .... chỉ có mỗi mình em.... tại em dại chăng ?


Đúng là driver em làm, gần như 100% máy em làm ra đều dùng DC servo driver tự trồng. Nhưng không phải nguyên nhân trên. Lúc đầu e cũng đau đầu và test nhiều, cuối cùng phát hiện là do CAM khi hình simulation ra cũng y hệt (chọn bước tiến lớn + dung sai lớn). Cái này e nghĩ nó lên phải cỡ %mm chứ không phần nghìn mm đâu, nhìn thấy nhưng sờ vẫn mịn (dung sai +-1mm mặc định thì nó ra chênh lệch max 2%mm rồi).

Cái này chạy thô e dùng dao v bit gãy mài tròn lại, S~15.000, F ~ 1.200mm/p, bước nhích dao ~0.8mm. Chạy tinh dao mũi ~ 0.3mm, bước nhích 0,15mm, F~1.600-2.000mm. Có điều phun emulxi nhiều nên quay lên chả thấy gì hết trơn, có mỗi cái file chạy test gì đó em phun nước là nhìn được (cái này đang chạy bị mẻ dao cho chạy lại nên chả dám chạy nhanh)


Cái máy em lúc đó, dùng spindle e mua của bác Nhatson (lúc này toàn quốc hầu như chưa có mấy người nhập về bán). Sau e có gắn cái air bearing spin của Westwind chạy bt Siemens 650Hz lên chạy cũng kinh lắm mà video đâu mất tiêu.


Sau này kinh nghiệm rồi, cho dung sai nhỏ + dao ngon, cũng cái máy đó chạy ra láng mịn như da em bé  :Wink: . 

Với step nếu bị trượt thì khi chạy một hồi về home sẽ thấy lệch ngay (home chuẩn 1 chút, như em dùng home quang, tốc độ về home = 20% của G0, tương đương khoảng 1.600mm/m thấy lệch trong khoảng phân giải thôi, +- ~ 0.002-0.003mm, nếu lệch lớn hơn e phải chỉnh lại). Còn cái máy em chạy cả ngày về home vẫn chuẩn.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, haignition, Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## blueocean

Mấy cái này ở Đà Nẵng có đem đến e cũng pó tay.com thôi bác ạ, e ko kiếm cơm bằng mấy cái này  :Smile: . Lúc trước có thấy Thắng chạy chứ giờ ko biết có làm không.
- Thứ nhất, con máy e cùi mía làm cái gì to bự thì được, nhỏ như vậy chịu.
- Thứ hai, nghe mấy công đoạn thay dao của bác là em chịu, e thay 2 cái là nản lắm rồi  :Smile: 
Nói chung là lười, ha ha. Khi nào hết lười làm giành cơm với bác Nam thử :P

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bác Gà Con là bác Phúc phải ko?

----------


## hoctap256

Em ké hehe

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## onion

Của em.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

> Ủa, bác Gà Con là bác Phúc phải ko?


Nick này của ku em em đang làm sinh viên SPKT ạ, em mượn đỡ vài hôm phải làm nick khác  :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Chạy chữ âm như bác học tập là khá dễ với điều kiện spindle ngon và dao ngon ... bác chưa chia sẽ cách đi dao nhé.


Bác onion chạy chữ âm như vậy cũng căng lắm à , dao bác mua hay mài ? mấy đường gạch hoa văn bị vân dao .... dao chạy lúc đó bị mẻ hay sao , nếu không mẻ thì dao mài chưa tới, em mài muốn ngon thì mất 20 phút ra được dao 60 độ mũi flat 0.03-0.05mm kèm thêm cái kính hiển vi cầm tay 30X mới giải quyết được vấn đề.


Set dao thì chẳng cần cái cục set Z hay nhá đèn gì cả , 1 cái kính lúp tầm 10-15x là quá chuẩn.

----------


## onion

Khách hối mẫu ghê quá, máy mài dao chưa về kịp nên mài dao bằng tay chạy k có dc ngon lắm. Mẻ 2 phát mới ra dc cục đó, dao thủ công đúng nghĩa, k máy, k kính phang tè le

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## onion

Ah quên, số nổi mà nổi có tí tẹo ah

----------


## Nam CNC

cho hỏi cách chạy mặt đồng hồ này 3D hay 2D ??? do không cầm được trên tay em không biết , nhưng em đoán là 3D , vì chạy 3D nên cách xuống dao theo từng bước nên nó mới để lại mấy vân dao theo chiều dọc từ trên xuống  , còn theo chiều dao 7 qua 5 thì thẳng hàng hơn , mấy mặt chữ số đã được chà qua giấy nhám rồi nên mịn màng , cái này về làm nguội lại hơi cực xíu , qua cục đánh bóng bằng vải sẽ lung linh liền.

     Với em nếu mặt đồng hồ mà phẳng là em chơi theo 2D sẽ lợi về thời gian hơn , nhưng máy và dao không chuẩn sẽ phản chủ ngay , còn cách đi 3D sẽ lấp liếm nhiều khuyết điểm.

----------


## tcltcl15

Thấy chủ đề cũng hay hay, tính đóng góp vài tác phẩm cho xôm tụ mà ko nhớ hình nó lạc đâu kiếm ko ra nữa, khi nào kiếm được sẽ post lên thêm, giờ thì chỉ còn mỗi hình này.



Đây là nắp bình xăng xe 67 làm cũng lâu rùi. Dùng 3 dao tự mài là ra tác phẩm. Dao 2 ly phá thô, dao v 8 độ đi tinh và dao 3 ly cắt rớt biên dạng.

----------

Nam CNC, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## PlasmaViet.com

Mấy cái nhí nhí mình không làm được. Nhưng mấy cái to to thì làm được.
Xin ké mấy cái ảnh  :Smile: 

Dư sắt, làm mấy cái cào đa dụng

----------

ABCNC, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Đang test thử con máy dẫn động bằng dây đay, chưa được ưng ý lắm, cắt tốc độ lớn hơi run nên vết cắt chưa được ưng cái bụng.
Vấn đề này do sai lầm khâu thiết kế.. phát hiện ra thì đã muộn. Sẽ khắc phục Ok rồi mới khoe máy, không được thì cho chìm luôn.  :Big Grin:   :Smile: 

Mặt trên




Mặt dưới, có tí ba via  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 


Cấu hình Plasma CNC, tạm đặt tên cho phiên bản này là MyPlasma (đúng như tên gọi, máy mình làm cho mình dùng).
- Điều khiển Mach3
- Động lực: HBS86 + Ezi servo
- THC made by CKD, phiên bản 2 (có nhiều cải tiến, người dùng can thiệp dễ dàng hơn, dự là tới phiên bản 3 mới có chuyển giao).
- Khung sắt hộp, dẫn động dây đay.
- Độ chính xác lập vị trí lý thuyết 0.05mm (thực tế khoảng 0.2mm).
- Tốc độ 14,000mm/min - 3,750mm/min (XY-Z)

Có cái clip vui vui cho có  :Smile: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...asma-demo-test

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, Ga con, Nam CNC, nguyencnc86, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

có nguy cơ chú CKD làm lại thanh răng hehehe... cái tội đua đòi thử hàng cấm.

----------


## hoctap256

tiếp cái siêu nhỏ.............. nhỏ tới mức camera của BB Z10 của em ko thể căn nét được........đành phải đưa thiết kế ra chụp ảnh lại để minh họa hàng siêu nhỏ ạ.


so găng cùng hàng siêu nhỏ......... tính tới thời điểm hiện tại cái này là nhỏ nhất của em, và em chạy  stepover  0.01mm mũi dao thì mắt thường hiện tại của em ko nhìn được phải dùng kính lúp.

Cái này em làm vật liệu P18 chưa nhiệt luyện. Sau khi nhiệt luyện xong dập trên sản phẩm có vật liệu là  inox....... chứ ko chơi đơn giản như dập lên bánh  :Smile: )

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Ga con, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, solero, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cũng là hang cao thủ rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đề nghị bác hoctap256 gắn thêm cái này cho em nó  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, hoctap256, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## hoctap256

> --- Đề nghị bác hoctap256 gắn thêm cái này cho em nó


để em làm vài chục  cái như trên là  mua kính hiển vi điện tử luôn =))

----------


## Khoa C3

Mr Trường cho thông số chạy dao để học với.

----------


## CKD

Cái này thực hiện lâu quá rồi.. hồi mới tập tọe CNC

CNC trên Graphite

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cái này em chạy bằng con C-frame thần thánh (con CNC đầu tay) http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...g-ve-noi-xu-xa

Đây là mạch Charge Pump cho Mach3








Xem thêm ở đây......... http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...7357#post37357

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, vít me ông dùng bước mấy vậy? :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

> Ủa, vít me ông dùng bước mấy vậy? :x :x :x


Bước 5 hay 10 gì thì cũng ra vậy hết đó a.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoctap256

> Mr Trường cho thông số chạy dao để học với.


dao của em góc 15 độ  mũi 0.05mm ( đoán mò vậy vì  thước panme  kẹp tầm ấy)
nhưng mài được cái mũi ấy phải dùng đá mài #800 mới có cơ hội dao chuẩn không răng cưa.
đồng thời máy mài cũng phải có giá bèo bèo trên 10tr/ em mới đạt độ tĩnh  :Big Grin:

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha mới thấy được 1 ông biết xài máy mài như mình , bác hoctap256 mài dao 1 me hay 2 me ? em mài 2 me cho dao vững hơn , ăn êm hơn , gá vào spindle nó cũng không bị rung như mấy con dao mài 1/2.... Chịu khó tĩnh tâm , mài sao cho me dao cực kỉ sắc nét và bén thì dao bền hơn. Ngày trước mài 1 con chạy tầm 3-5 con dấu là bay cái mũi , còn bây giờ thì 20 con rồi mà chỉ suy giảm 1 xíu thôi , chắc chạy thêm 5-10 con nữa mới đi về nơi xa.

----------


## hoctap256

máy mài nhà em được đầu tư  đá rất kỹ .......
lúc nào cũng có ít nhất 3 cấp độ hạt khác nhau 
tuy vào đường kính và yêu cầu mài....sẽ chọn đá bắt đầu mài cho phù hợp 
nhiều người em thấy ngại thay đá mà lại thắc mắc "vì sao lại thế" sao dao của mình ko bóng như dao đi mua...?.
Nói mài mọt tới đây thôi..... còn phôi dao lại là 1 câu chuyện dài như cây số nữa ....hazz đời cơ khí... lọ mọ........ cơ mà vui

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Nam CNC, taih2, terminaterx300

----------


## Nam CNC

show hàng kiểu này em chịu không nổi rồi hehehehe , cái chi tiết này bác chạy cho bạn gái hả ?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ráng bu theo anh Nam làm nghề khắc con dấu giả thôi ^^
--- "CHỨNG NHAN HO VIÊN CNCPROVN COM" em làm bằng phíp nên hơi mềm, bay hết vài dấu @@

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## hoctap256

em thấy trên sản phẩm có vết của dấu  chấm  mà sao thực tế lại ko có keke
theo kinh nghiệm của em thì vật liệu càng mềm thì phải dùng dao càng sắc  và lưỡi cắt thoáng thì ko bị mất nét sản phẩm

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Luyến

> máy mài nhà em được đầu tư  đá rất kỹ .......
> lúc nào cũng có ít nhất 3 cấp độ hạt khác nhau 
> tuy vào đường kính và yêu cầu mài....sẽ chọn đá bắt đầu mài cho phù hợp 
> nhiều người em thấy ngại thay đá mà lại thắc mắc "vì sao lại thế" sao dao của mình ko bóng như dao đi mua...?.
> Nói mài mọt tới đây thôi..... còn phôi dao lại là 1 câu chuyện dài như cây số nữa ....hazz đời cơ khí... lọ mọ........ cơ mà vui


em chẳng có chiến tích gì mà khoe cũng thèm  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em đu dây 1 tý, hàng lai handmade

----------


## emptyhb

> máy mài nhà em được đầu tư  đá rất kỹ .......
> lúc nào cũng có ít nhất 3 cấp độ hạt khác nhau 
> tuy vào đường kính và yêu cầu mài....sẽ chọn đá bắt đầu mài cho phù hợp 
> nhiều người em thấy ngại thay đá mà lại thắc mắc "vì sao lại thế" sao dao của mình ko bóng như dao đi mua...?.
> Nói mài mọt tới đây thôi..... còn phôi dao lại là 1 câu chuyện dài như cây số nữa ....hazz đời cơ khí... lọ mọ........ cơ mà vui


Phí quá các bác ạ.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Tuấn

> có nguy cơ chú CKD làm lại thanh răng hehehe... cái tội đua đòi thử hàng cấm.


Là sao hử cụ ? Dùng dây đai chay plasma không ổn à cụ ?

----------


## Bias

> Phí quá các bác ạ.


hàng này modify rồi mới được vầy , hix , phí thật .

----------


## trahana84

Rảnh em cũng nghịch dại lấy 1 cái để khoe, từ ngày sang nhà mới cũng chưa viết bài nào

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, hoctap256

----------


## CKD

Bác chạy máy bao nhiêu trục mà ra đủ các mặt vậy? Cho xem hình cái máy tí nhé  :Smile:

----------


## trahana84

> Bác chạy máy bao nhiêu trục mà ra đủ các mặt vậy? Cho xem hình cái máy tí nhé


Em chạy máy 3 trục cộng thêm tý thủ thuật nhỏ :3

----------


## jimmyli

jdpaint nó có chức năng tạo 3D theo vector hay nhỉ chưa thấy trong artcam ( hình như bản 2013 trở lên đã có chức năng này rồi ) và aspire có chức năng này  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ga con

> Em không cạnh tranh máy khỏe ,máy mạnh , em chỉ cạnh tranh độ nhỏ và độ sắc nét của nó, đó là chiến thuật đi dao phối hợp dao , cách mài dao , máy mini nhưng ai cũng phải ngoái nhìn hehehe ... Đọc xong đừng nói em ngông cuồng , em mở chủ đề để kích thích anh em khoe chung , từ đó sẽ trao đổi bằng cách nào ta đã làm được điều đó.


Anh cho e hỏi mấy cái này file khách đưa là vector hay bitmap thế.
E có mấy cái bitmap chả biết chạy V-carving thế nào, hic.
Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> có nguy cơ chú CKD làm lại thanh răng hehehe... cái tội đua đòi thử hàng cấm.


Cái này bị ở khâu thiết kế chứ cái đay nó không có tội anh ạ.
Chỉ vì một phút lơ là.. thiết kế mà thiếu tính toán kiểm chứng nên khi vận hành nó không đủ lực nên bị run. Vụ này khắc phục hơi tốn công & sức.. nhưng phải làm thôi ạ. Làm xong có hết run hay không thì.. tới đó mới báo cáo.

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

Cao thủ thật

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Gà con , mấy cái file bitmap đó đâu chạy được V carving , chỉ có vector mới thực hiện được thôi , bitmap trắng đen thì phù hợp tạo dựng 3 D , còn hình thì dùng chức năng vẽ lại hay lấy đường bao làm vector sau đó dùng chức năng đi dao thông thường.


@ Bác Phong Nguyễn bác cứ bình luận bộp chộp như tính cách của bác nhỉ.

----------


## thuyên1982

thấy các  bác show hàng nhìn mà ham. mấy cái nhỏ nhỏ vậy em chưa đủ trình  bu bám. em chỉ dám bu bám với mấy cái vừa vừa , độ chính xác không cao thôi.

----------

Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## thehiena2

choi luôn khung thép luôn ak, chắc giá cho 1 cái cũng nhiều tiền đây

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> @ Gà con , mấy cái file bitmap đó đâu chạy được V carving , chỉ có vector mới thực hiện được thôi , bitmap trắng đen thì phù hợp tạo dựng 3 D , còn hình thì dùng chức năng vẽ lại hay lấy đường bao làm vector sau đó dùng chức năng đi dao thông thường.
> 
> 
> @ Bác Phong Nguyễn bác cứ bình luận bộp chộp như tính cách của bác nhỉ.


bác NAM còn biết phong nguyễn luôn....

----------


## Nam CNC

EM biết chứ , bác còn phải tốn học phí rất nhiều nhiều , và tốn thời gian cực nhiều để học hỏi chạy ra món đồ bác muốn chạy.

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> EM biết chứ , bác còn phải tốn học phí rất nhiều nhiều , và tốn thời gian cực nhiều để học hỏi chạy ra món đồ bác muốn chạy.


thank bác đã cho e lời khuyên...nhưng e sẽ cố ...

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hôm nay dc tận mục sở thị con dấu khắc chữ 0.7 ly của bác Nam CNC thì em mới vỡ lẽ ra là máy DIY cũng ít có kinh dị lắm...Chốt lại 1 câu là em phục đại ca sát đất kaka

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hoctap256

Topic này nó chìm ngỉm rồi để em kéo nó nổi lên nào !

----------

CKD, Gamo, hungdn, kametoco, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

cho tui biết thông số con dao điêu khắc 3 D là tui hiểu liền à , chạy quá dữ.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Tuấn

Em hỏi ké tẹo, máy phay cnc có phay được chữ như thế này không ạ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh ơi , đi làm bản phim và đi bán cát cho nó nhanh , hay ăn mòn điện hóa gì đó chứ ai chơi phay bao giờ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Anh ơi , đi làm bản phim và đi bán cát cho nó nhanh , hay ăn mòn điện hóa gì đó chứ ai chơi phay bao giờ.


Cái này nó dùng trong môi trường có tẹo axit nên dùng inox 316, ăn mòn điện hóa không được bác ạ, mà cũng không làm hàng loạt được vì có tên khách hàng bên dưới, rồi sê ri vớ vẩn nữa. Có phay được không bác ui, lâu cũng được ạ, phay phẳng mặt rồi cho ăn xuống tầm 1-2 dem ý ạ ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Nó liền hay là cái miếng rời hở cụ, rời thì có nhiều cách.
Thí dụ như

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em hỏi ké tẹo, máy phay cnc có phay được chữ như thế này không ạ ?


Khắc CNC vô tư bác, thời gian có lâu chút. Khắc acid cũng đẹp, dùng nước cường toan gì đấy. Khắc laser như bác Kim dông Un không biết có chịu được hóa chất không.
Có vẻ như tấm này người ta khắc bằng acid

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Nó liền hay là cái miếng rời hở cụ, rời thì có nhiều cách.
> Thí dụ như


Tấm rời bác ạ, như người ta khắc con dao kia là tốt quá rồi ạ, thanks bác  :Smile: 




> Khắc CNC vô tư bác, thời gian có lâu chút. Khắc acid cũng đẹp, dùng nước cường toan gì đấy. Khắc laser như bác Kim dông Un không biết có chịu được hóa chất không.
> Có vẻ như tấm này người ta khắc bằng acid


Tấm này em khắc laser bác ạ. Mới thì còn đọc được, một thời gian nó mờ tịt, rồi vận hành họ cọ rửa bằng các loại gì gì đấy sau chả thấy gì nữa.
Em thấy nhiều cái người ta khắc sâu được mấy dem, rồi họ bôi mực hay sơn gì đấy vào chỗ sâu, đẹp lắm mà đi hỏi chỗ em hay khắc laser họ bảo không làm được. Hóa ra là khắc bằng dao. 

Thanks các bác, vậy là con máy đểu của em chưa làm xong đã huề vốn roài  :Smile: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ bắn điện có mờ sâu hàng li ấy chứ, khắc bằng cnc dòng đó bằng con máy của cụ thì đường còn xa lắm.

----------

thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ bắn điện có mờ sâu hàng li ấy chứ, khắc bằng cnc dòng đó bằng con máy của cụ thì đường còn xa lắm.


Ui thế hả bác ? hu hu em tưởng cứ máy phay là phay được  :Frown: 

Bắn điện có phải là cái như cụ Gamo bảo là làm con dấu bằng đồng không ạ ? nếu làm dấu thì khó thay đổi chữ quá, chả lẽ mỗi lần phay một con dấu đồng ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Khắc bằng dao này bác

Trước mình có khắc trên vỏ Zippo cho mấy thằng bạn nhưng quên chụp ảnh mất

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Em dùng than chì, nhanh mờ lại dễ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

nếu ko màu mè font chữ, chỉ cần có chữ và lâu bay , hiệu suất nhất là dùng khắc chữ dag đột như khác số khugn xe đấy ah

cnc độ thêm cái đầu đột cũng okies

----------

duonghoang, Khoa C3, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái đầu này dùng khí nén có bán sẵn, em dùng rồi nhưng nó làm chữ bé hơi ngại.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson



----------

minhtriet, Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Điện hóa thì vừa điện phân vừa hóa chất nên có lẽ là vẫn ăn được SÚS316...

Phay thì cái mặt đáy chữ không đẹp lắm... vì muốn đẹp thì phải mài dao làm 1 bát cuối!

Tốt nhất là chỉ phay vector nét chữ thôi!

Mấy cái này tớ phay hoài....làm mấy cái thẻ inox cho i tế, phòng thí nghiệm...304, 316 chơi tuốt... 307 cũng xơi luôn!

Bác Tuấn thích thì quăng đây mình phay cho.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

> Cái đầu này dùng khí nén có bán sẵn, em dùng rồi nhưng nó làm chữ bé hơi ngại.


Cụ có thông tin gì về cái này thì cho em với ạ. Chổ bán í, taobao hay ebay gì em cũng xơi tốt ạ.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này chợ giời HN có bán, tàu tầm 400k, em có 2 cái mua japan 4tr5.

----------


## hoctap256

nổi bềnh phềnh  :Smile: )
làm chơi cho vui ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác post hình máy của bác lên với :x :x :x

----------


## hoctap256

> Bác post hình máy của bác lên với :x :x :x


máy của em là máy công cụ  :Big Grin:  
không phải máy chế cụ ợ  :Big Grin:  
rảnh làm vài thứ chơi chơi xem lever của mình ở cái mức nào thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

cho chiêm ngưỡng xíu mà cũng dấu , công cụ thì máy nào cũng là công cụ nhưng công cụ của chú nó ngon , cho anh em xem máy , biết cấu hình để anh em cố gắng đu theo chạy cho giống , leo level cao cao xíu , cái đồ xấu bụng dấu như mèo.

mà nè cái spindle hàng này là gì , chạy dao nhỏ mà bóng dữ , bao nhiêu rpm ? tốc độ cắt bao nhiêu ?

----------

hoctap256

----------


## hoctap256

> cho chiêm ngưỡng xíu mà cũng dấu , công cụ thì máy nào cũng là công cụ nhưng công cụ của chú nó ngon , cho anh em xem máy , biết cấu hình để anh em cố gắng đu theo chạy cho giống , leo level cao cao xíu , cái đồ xấu bụng dấu như mèo.
> 
> mà nè cái spindle hàng này là gì , chạy dao nhỏ mà bóng dữ , bao nhiêu rpm ? tốc độ cắt bao nhiêu ?


kè kè bác Nam kích tướng em 
máy em xấu lắm khoe đầy trên facebook  :Smile: )
tiếc là bác không dùng fb thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kametoco

con máy mini của e chạy cứ bị sọc sọc trục X là do sao vậy các bác

----------


## hoctap256

chắc bác kame chạy step lớn quá 
tầm .15mm đúng ko bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

cùng 1 file mà 2 máy ra 2 sản phẩm khác nhau quá , công nhận dao của chú Trường này dữ dằn thiệt .

bước nhích dao của hoctap256 chắc là 0.02-0.04mm , mũi dao chắc chỉ là 0.2mm.

còn bác kame bước nhích dao lớn , hệ điều khiển và động cơ bướ chắc chưa chuẩn nên vết dao ngang không đều để lại vết ,

----------

Mr.L

----------


## hoctap256

em chạy 00.05mm nhé  dao em mũi nhỏ góc nhỏ 
0.1 -20 độ  :Smile:  

hệ thông sys syntec 10A  động cơ  acservo  yaskawa sigma 5  0.8kw 3500rpm 
máy khung H tổng trọng lượng 3 tấn

----------

Mr.L, Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Nghe nói có fb nên tìm search phát ra ngay: https://www.facebook.com/truong.nguyenquoc.3?fref=ts

Thấy nhiều hàng độc lắm...

----------


## Nam CNC

đã vào xem được FB hehehe , tui có cách của tui mạc dù mù công nghệ. Tốc độ quay spindle chỉ có 3500rpm ??? căng nhỉ ? dao chú mài đỉnh thiệt , ăn 3D đồng thau quá dữ , bữa nào mài giống thế test tay nghề , mà hỏi thiệt mấy cái file đồng thau này chạy tá lả bước , mất hết bao lâu cho cái cục đồng thau đang khoe ?

----------


## hoctap256

> đã vào xem được FB hehehe , tui có cách của tui mạc dù mù công nghệ. Tốc độ quay spindle chỉ có 3500rpm ??? căng nhỉ ? dao chú mài đỉnh thiệt , ăn 3D đồng thau quá dữ , bữa nào mài giống thế test tay nghề , mà hỏi thiệt mấy cái file đồng thau này chạy tá lả bước , mất hết bao lâu cho cái cục đồng thau đang khoe ?


em có nhắc spindle đâu kaka 
spindle 18k rpm vì lên 24k của em nó nóng lắm  đầu khắc chuyên kim loại lên tốc độ cao ko phải là thế mạnh 

còn khắc hết bao lâu thì bác cứ cho bao nhiêu thì cho  đi vì em chả quan tâm em chỉ cần nó đẹp em ưng thì em tháo hàng... :Big Grin: 
có máy có thời gian nên nó khổ thế bác ạ.......và lý do chính xác là tay nghề nguội không được khéo lắm lên toàn bộ em cứ chơi hết sức máy  :Big Grin: 

Cái của anh CKD có máy chuyên dùng phần mềm chuyên dùng 
hình như giá 20 củ 1 máy  :Big Grin:  
lâu rồi ko nghịch quên béng tên nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Cái của anh CKD có máy chuyên dùng phần mềm chuyên dùng 
> hình như giá 20 củ 1 máy  
> lâu rồi ko nghịch quên béng tên nó


Vụ gì mà của a CKD thế chú... bí ẩn quá làm anh nghĩ lung tung

----------

hoctap256

----------


## hoctap256

> Vụ gì mà của a CKD thế chú... bí ẩn quá làm anh nghĩ lung tung


 :Stick Out Tongue:  cái đầu thò thụt bằng khí nén :v
cía máy in mác  :Big Grin:

----------


## kametoco

máy e làm trọng lượng có 100kg, e chạy dao 15 độ mũi 0.2mm, step over 0.05mm, nhìn vẫn ra mắt mũi nhưng có cái nền là sọc nhiều

----------


## hoctap256

> máy e làm trọng lượng có 100kg, e chạy dao 15 độ mũi 0.2mm, step over 0.05mm, nhìn vẫn ra mắt mũi nhưng có cái nền là sọc nhiều


tiền nào của ý thôi 
máy em mua mới hơn 400tr 
máy của  cụ hết 15tr tiền thiết bị điện tầm 30tr cơ khí  >>>>>. như vậy là ngon hơn của em rồi !

----------

cncnaik, Gamo, kametoco

----------


## hoctap256

lên top nữa  :Big Grin:

----------

hungdn, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Sát thủ đầu mưng mủ , bái phục.

Hôm qua ăn uống có trao đổi với anh em cái vụ kametoko.

---Kiểm tra lại file 3D xem độ phân giải có sắc nét và chuẩn chưa.
---Kiểm tra mô phỏng xem file đi dao thực tế nó có bị xọc ngang chiều X không
--- Nếu mô phỏng mà đẹp thì xem lại phần cơ khí chuẩn chưa ? xem lại phần điện tử điều khiển mấy em động cơ bước có ngon không , hay lấy 1 file khác đơn giản để test độ phẳng mặt đáy là biết.

----------


## hoctap256

> Sát thủ đầu mưng mủ , bái phục.
> 
> Hôm qua ăn uống có trao đổi với anh em cái vụ kametoko.
> 
> ---Kiểm tra lại file 3D xem độ phân giải có sắc nét và chuẩn chưa.
> ---Kiểm tra mô phỏng xem file đi dao thực tế nó có bị xọc ngang chiều X không
> --- Nếu mô phỏng mà đẹp thì xem lại phần cơ khí chuẩn chưa ? xem lại phần điện tử điều khiển mấy em động cơ bước có ngon không , hay lấy 1 file khác đơn giản để test độ phẳng mặt đáy là biết.


xem kích thước 2 sản phẩm thì em khẳng định là cùng 1 file :v 
cách lập trình thì em nghĩ cũng giống nhau thôi mà  :Big Grin: 
có điều gỗ của bác kame là gỗ thì 
tấm trên của em là gỗ sưa nên em nghĩ nó sẽ bóng hơn

----------


## blacksky2411

Đổi món đi các bác:

----------


## CKD

Lâu quá mới thấy đại ca xuất hiện.

----------


## hoctap256

chơi lathe cnc  sử dụng mach3  luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cha hoctap256 này dữ quá nhưng mà ko dám khoe máy, sao kỳ dzậy ta? Cho nghía cái hình coi?

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ho hô!

Chú HT256 toàn máy khủng....

Khoe lên thì choán hết chỗ diễn đàn....

Gia công đẹp hay không cần 3 yếu tố chính:

- Khả năng vẽ mẫu và lập trình

- Khả năng mài dao hoặc chọn dao và tiền để mua dao

- Độ cứng vững và chính xác của máy.

Còn 1 yếu tố khác cũng rất quan trọng, đó là "trình độ thẫm mỹ" của bản thân...

Còn 1 cái mà không phải mua là được... đó là kinh nghiệm.

Gà Mờ: thông hầm cầu xong chưa?

----------

hoctap256

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, cha hoctap256 này dữ quá nhưng mà ko dám khoe máy, sao kỳ dzậy ta? Cho nghía cái hình coi?


giống cụ ko khoe mạch đó mà hehe

----------

hoctap256

----------


## nhatson

dạo này post lên chậm quá, em cũng phe phang tí


xanh đỏ cho em nhỏ nó mừng

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, hungdn

----------


## blacksky2411

Lỡ rồi cho tới luôn đi các bác

----------

Ga con, Mr.L

----------


## hungdn

> dạo này post lên chậm quá, em cũng phe phang tí
> 
> 
> xanh đỏ cho em nhỏ nó mừng


Tap đèn đẹp quá. Sao không chamfer xong rồi anode luôn thể hả cụ?

----------


## CKD

Cố tình anot xong mới chamfer để có cái viền trắng đó.

----------


## hungdn

Cụ ấy chamfer lỗ lớn xong anode, rồi nhận ra là quên chưa chamfer mấy cái lỗ nhỏ  :Smile: )

----------


## hoctap256

Các bác show tiếp đi :3 
đố ai tìm thấy đường dao em chạy kiểu gì 
vật liệu : than Graphite 
dao 0.1 x 30 độ

----------


## Gamo

> Ho hô!
> 
> Chú HT256 toàn máy khủng....
> 
> Khoe lên thì choán hết chỗ diễn đàn....
> 
> Gia công đẹp hay không cần 3 yếu tố chính:
> 
> - Khả năng vẽ mẫu và lập trình
> ...


Huhu.... em muốn thấy cái máy...




> giống cụ ko khoe mạch đó mà hehe


Hoho, mất công cha CKD ganh tỵ đấy cụ Nhật Sơn. Máy phay thì cùi hơn, nhưng mạch phay ra thì đẹp hơn của hắn :x :x :x

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cố tình anot xong mới chamfer để có cái viền trắng đó.


có thằng nó anode vùng xăng fe khác màu chỗ khác nữa cơ  :Cool:

----------


## solero

> Các bác show tiếp đi :3 
> đố ai tìm thấy đường dao em chạy kiểu gì 
> vật liệu : than Graphite 
> dao 0.1 x 30 độ


ko có cái thước bên cạnh khó chém!  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này chạy xong bác đánh bóng rồi khó mà suy được  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Khỏ để chi vậy bác Hòe?

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

anhcos, Ga con

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ này đúng là sư phụ. Quá ngưỡng mộ vì CNC hái ra xèng.
Em trước giờ chém gió CNC chứ chưa bao giờ cảm thấy CNC nó vạn năng như vậy hị hị.

----------


## hoctap256

kích thước đây ạ

----------


## hoctap256

> 


 xung edm đẹp hehe

----------


## Khoa C3

Ảnh số 1 xung cực than, số 3 cực đồng, số 5 khắc cnc. Em đố các cụ số 2 làm bằng cách nào  :Smile:  .

----------

Gamo

----------


## vothanhla

,hình này được không

----------


## Gamo

Hình này là sản phẩm của bác hay trên mạng?

----------


## Nguyễn Văn Hiệp

Cho e góp vui tí:

Tôn 18mm ạ!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... plasma hay nước vậy bác?

----------


## Nguyễn Văn Hiệp

> Ặc ặc... plasma hay nước vậy bác?


Cắt plasma bác ạ, nguồn powermax85, ở dưới có bể nước!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Show tiếp đê

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, hungdn, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Ráng chạy đua theo mấy cụ xem thế nào...

----------

anhcos, Ga con, Mr.L, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

tuyệt chiêu lật mặt này dữ dằn nè ... heheh tui làm hoài.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Ga con

Mấy cái bây giờ thấy rất đơn giản mà những năm 2009-2010 làm vã mồ hôi.


Nhờ cái này mới làm được


Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CKD, hungdn, nhatson

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ai khoe sản phẩm thì khoe!

Mình khoe ba vớ của máy!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

ráng chịu đựng 1 tháng không hốt ba vớ rồi thi đấu với anh luôn hehehe

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thôi em không ham khoe ba-vớ đâu, cuối ngày hoặc nhiều nhiều là dọn cho máy móc sạch đẹp thơm tho ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Ai khoe sản phẩm thì khoe!
> 
> Mình khoe ba vớ của máy!


Món ở dơ này chắc ông anh vô địch  :Big Grin: 
Kế tiếp là Nam ròm

----------


## Nam CNC

có làm ăn được mới ở dơ đó cha , mấy cha ế ế toàn rãnh rỗi đi quét dọn thôi HOHOHOHOHO.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ăn no xong lại quét dọn liên tục thì định nghĩa thế nào đại ca  :Big Grin: . Nói chứ tánh em thấy dơ dơ tí là em dọn cho gọn chứ sạch thì lâu lâu mới dọn sạch đẹp 1 lần  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trung100

Kẻ ngoại đạo nhìn 7 trang thấy phê...phê

Bác nào cnc giúp em món này (nhôm) http://www.upsieutoc.com/image/WrFA

Thanks

----------


## Khoa C3

Đào mộ tý nhẩy

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Có phải của ông ko đóa?

----------


## Nam CNC

Độ cao chữ mấy dem , cỡ đó là chuyện nhỏ. Nhưng cỡ đó mà chạy ra thì trình mài dao của chú tiến bộ nhiều rồi đấy !!! hehehe . Bữa nào mượn cái kính phóng to của anh thuhanoi thì mới thấy chứ cỡ cái kính lúp này chẳng ăn thua.

----------


## Ga con

E thấy than chạy dễ mà, bụi quá chịu hông nổi thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ăn theo trào lưu ở bẩn

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, emptyhb, Ga con, GORLAK

----------


## hoctap256

Đào mộ thần thánh ...... ae lên đi nào  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo, Khoa C3, Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúc vật liệu gì đó chú Trường ? khoe mẫu thì biết cái khuôn thế nào rồi ha. Dạo này chả có gì mới nên chưa dám khoe.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

lên cho vui nhà vui cửa, bộ kit cho máy plasma 6x2m  :Big Grin:  mấy tấm mặt bích và cặp vai là sắt, comboZ là nhôm cho nhẹ.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn cái này không phải là hàng. Có cái combo dài 500mm, làm sao khoang mấy cái lỗ trên cạnh dài mà vuông góc đây, loay hoay 1 chút là em set up xong cái khoang cho nó.

Canh cho trục Z vuông lại  với mũi khoan, lệch 2% trên cạnh rộng 200 cũng đc rồi. Xong thì xử thôi. Để giữ cây thước thẳng vuông góc xuống thì phía sau tay em có ép vào 1 cái eke nhỏ xíu của cái panme.

----------

Ga con

----------


## itanium7000

Bác có cái bàn đẹp ghê  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh Itanium khen bàn đẹp kìa anh. Mấy anh đã dòm ngó mà còn có cái cuối cùng cho con máy của anh Nam nằm lên nên giữ lại ạ.:-)

----------


## GORLAK

Khoe bộ bàn hút chân không, còn lỡ dở chưa xong

----------

anhcos

----------


## Ga con

Lâu lâu e mới có dịp quay film
HSM với Inventor pro HSM 2016, t = 2.9mm (chừa dư 0.1 chạy tinh), optimal load = 2mm/pass
Gia công khỏa cái mặt này hết gần 10min, trong video lúc đầu F= 1.000mm/p, tăng lên 1.200mm/p, 1.500mm/p và cuối cùng là 2.000mm/p, G0 retract 6.000mm/p nhưng gia tốc thấp. S = 4.500rpm thấy êm nhất, dao 3 me mua của cụ Kem lạnh.


Đau lòng là vẽ nó hình thoi, setup phôi thì box vuông nên chỉnh hơi cực.

Sau khi phá xong



Sau khi chạy tinh contour 0.1mm vertical  và 0.2mm radial còn lại


Sản phẩm, vết dao chạy cạnh S4.000 F1.500 dao 3 me, nhôm 6061 TQ dày 20mm


Cắt phôi bị thiếu thiệt là đau lòng

Phay sang cục nhựa PE, cũng con dao đó, cắt 1 pass sâu 10mm nhát đầu, sau đó stepover 4mm, S3.000 F2.000 vẫn OK, không bị chảy nhựa chứng tỏ dao rất bén. Phay nhựa e không phun nước được vì nó văng ra ngoài hết.


Phay cái lỗ trong thiệt là đau tim, set sai chút xíu 0.5 mm là ăn ngay con ốc, ốc lục giác dài 50mm e không có nên xài con này đầu to hơn khá nhiều


Thanks.

----------

CKD, CQV, haignition, Luyến, minhdt_cdt10, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà con gá đồ ghê thiệt , gá kiểu này rung thấy bà , nhưng cuối cùng cũng xong .

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

He he, cho nó nhanh anh.
Mà cái bàn máy e rãnh T có 10mm à, bắt ốc tán thì M10, còn ốc bắt rãnh T chuyên dụng thì được có M8 à.

Chưa kể miếng phíp kê bên dưới cũng không hết diện tích, phôi rộng 170mm mà miếng kê có 100mm ngang thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

Cách đi dao HSM nhìn nghiền thật.  :Wink:  chất vãi

----------

Ga con

----------


## solero

Tiền đâu em trả cụ PR dao đây  :Big Grin: 

Máy cụ chạy controler gì vậy?

----------


## Ga con

Hehe, đấy là em chạy nhẹ nhẹ thôi à, do gá yếu quá. Gá kiểu này e cũng thường cắt 1 pass dao 10 sâu 1-1.5mm, quy ra tiết diện cắt hơn 10mm2. Quy ra kiểu adaptive này thì sâu 3mm optimal load 4mm bình thường (gấp đôi cái e chạy).

E xài controller Ddcsv đó cụ  :Cool: . Hồi trước e xài Mach3 mà sau này e sợ máy tính quá, hehe. Lấy con controller 4 trục bự về mà thấy gắn lên...phí quá, hic. Thôi để dành cho máy dữ hơn, máy nhỏ cỡ này xài ddcsv cho gọn.
Tủ điện bé tẹo là chạy ok rồi


Cụ nhớ 1kg dao của e đấy nhá, quên là e đền á, hehe.

Thanks.

----------

haignition, Luyến, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hehe, đấy là em chạy nhẹ nhẹ thôi à, do gá yếu quá. Gá kiểu này e cũng thường cắt 1 pass dao 10 sâu 1-1.5mm, quy ra tiết diện cắt hơn 10mm2. Quy ra kiểu adaptive này thì sâu 3mm optimal load 4mm bình thường (gấp đôi cái e chạy).
> 
> E xài controller Ddcsv đó cụ . Hồi trước e xài Mach3 mà sau này e sợ máy tính quá, hehe. Lấy con controller 4 trục bự về mà thấy gắn lên...phí quá, hic. Thôi để dành cho máy dữ hơn, máy nhỏ cỡ này xài ddcsv cho gọn.
> Tủ điện bé tẹo là chạy ok rồi
> 
> 
> Cụ nhớ 1kg dao của e đấy nhá, quên là e đền á, hehe.
> 
> Thanks.


Bác gacon cho em hỏi cái contronler này bao tiền vậy, em search thấy có hơn 1k tệ, về vn cỡ 4tr. Nó có phải rẻ thế ko ợ.

----------


## CKD

Giá đó đúng rồi đó cụ.
Về + thêm ship + service guarantee nên giá nó tăng lên tẹo.

----------

Ga con, linhdt1121

----------


## ronaldinho_07

=]]]

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Ga con, Luyến, thuhanoi

----------


## trangthulink

Nhìn nghiền thật. Thanks

----------


## Ga con

Lâu lắm e mới có dịp chạy thép đã tôi cứng.

Chuyện là vầy, e đang chế con xe go kart cho ông con chạy chơi, động cơ đã có sẵn (Robin EY8 4 thì, 2HP, có giảm tốc 1:2 rồi nên ngõ ra max ~2.100RPM), nhưng làm xe mà thiếu ly hợp tự động thì cũng bó tay không chạy được.

Vậy là em chế, nhưng chả có cái khỉ gì là có sẵn cả. Mua được bộ chuông nồi bố 3 càng của xe Honda cũ xì, cần gắn bánh xích lên cái chuông.

Chuẩn bị dao, dao này mua của lão Khoac3, D8 3 me dài 16mm. Cán shrink fit mua của lão Racing boy, nó nằm trong kẹt nên e gá dài chút.


Gá phôi. Cái bơm nước máy em bị hư (nghẹt) mà chưa sửa nên phải nút cái lỗ lại xịt nước cho nó đỡ hao


Phay thôi. E chết nhát lên chỉ cho Vc hơn 100m/p quy ra dao 8 chạy S 4.000rpm, 0.02mm/răng quy ra F = 360mm/p (có over lên khoảng 400mm/p), ăn dạng boring xuống 0.2mm/vòng. Chỉ có lớp đầu cỡ chưa đầy 1mm là thép tôi thôi, còn lại thì mềm (nói mềm chứ thép tốt, lấy cái dũa thép dũa kêu rẹt rẹt không ăn được). Các cụ nghe tiếng lúc phay thấy nó có khác đó ợ.



Cắt đứt ra rồi, vết vẫn còn gợn gợn



Đi 1 pass tinh nữa 0.2mm, bóng như gương (cái bậc trên là họ mài cho đũa của bộ khóa quay 1 chiều nó tỳ vào, vết em phai là dưới cái bậc đó). Dao lão Khoa này vẫn còn bén lắm. Em chưa gia công thép tôi nhiều nên chưa đánh giá được nó bền tới đâu.


Cái cùi khi em cắt ra. Họ tôi hay thật, tôi mấy chỗ: trong lòng (lỗ trục suốt 18mm và bậc cho đũa quay 1 chiều), bánh răng... toàn tôi cao tần. Bánh răng có cả cơ cấu khử rơ.


Đóng bánh xích vào, gá lên máy, cũng không tệ nhỉ



Thank các cụ đã xem.

----------

Khoa C3, Nam CNC, Tuanlm, vusvus

----------


## Ga con

Phô tô búc kẹt bị kẹt thật rồi.
E thử với Imgur phát.
Trước và sau anodizing

Thanks.

----------

GORLAK, Nam CNC, nhatson, QuyND, Tuanlm

----------


## QuyND

> Phô tô búc kẹt bị kẹt thật rồi.
> E thử với Imgur phát.
> Trước và sau anodizing
> 
> Thanks.


Cho em xin lỗi trước vì đào topic lên, nhưng mà bác cho em hỏi bác có nhận anod nhôm không ạ?

----------

